# Idaho unit 73



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Can anyone give me any info at all on unit 73. Im looking at hunting more then 1 state and thought this area might be good and is close to home! Thanks in advance


----------



## metalhead2354 (Jul 18, 2009)

I grew up in Malad what are you looking to hunt?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

In 2009 they changed the unit to a limited entry unit, with unlimited tags. The drawback is if you draw that unit, you cannot hunt any other unit unless you buy a second general tag. There are good bucks to be had there, but it has been overrun by Ut guys who are unhappy with their home state hunting opportunities (or lack of) an lack of public land general season quality of animals...

If you are thinking of hunting just that unit, I may be of help as I run a grain farm in the unit all summer/fall. give me a pm if you want to get into it.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Why would it be LE without a limit on the tags? that makes no sense...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

A general season Idaho tag basically lets you hunt all of the General season units/areas, this one would relegate you to unit 73.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Im looking for an area that I can back pack in 3 to 8 miles and get away from people. Im not looking for anyones honey holes. Maybe a trailhead or a starting point that has some roadless areas. 

Can you buy 2 buck tags in Idaho?? sounds to good to be true


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

rutting said:


> Im looking for an area that I can back pack in 3 to 8 miles and get away from people. Im not looking for anyones honey holes. Maybe a trailhead or a starting point that has some roadless areas.
> 
> Can you buy 2 buck tags in Idaho?? sounds to good to be true


You wont find many places in that unit you can hike 3 miles back in!! :mrgreen:


----------

